# Please Confirm Pregnancy!



## rtro92 (Aug 19, 2012)

I've read everything about identifying preggo guppies, but I just want to make sure and get other peoples opinion! Check it out...what do you guys think, are those little babies inside?
If she is I want to get a nursery tank. Gotta be prepared!
Also, how long until you think she drops?


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

I think she could well be pregnant because her tummy is quite large but from the pictures I can't really tell if she has the spot... I think I can see it though!

My guppy gave birth yesterday (YIPEE) and you can always tell when there going to drop because the back of her tummy drops down and she is almost a box shape - sure you have read that but it really is the sign to look out for!


Good Luck!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Mmm, yes. She's getting close. A couple ways to tell when she's going to give birth is lack of appetite, less active, a boxy stomach, and a very dark gravid spot. Your guppy's gravid spot is still pinkish. The black is the eyes of the guppy fry. With some guppies you can even see the eyes. Your fish has probably got around a week left, more or less. I'd go ahead and move her. She could surprise you and giver birth sooner than expected. It seems like they get boxy and a darker spot right before...Like a day or so..


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes shes pregnant. Just a day or two is what it looks like! Congrats!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

She's very pregnant. I'd say a day or 2 also.


----------



## rtro92 (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I've already got a 1.5g tank cycling for her to go into.
Can anyone tell me what the pink/orange circular egg-like things are? (Prominent in top picture) I thought those would be the developing fry. Are they just the fishes' organs?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

rtro92 said:


> Thanks everyone! I've already got a 1.5g tank cycling for her to go into.
> Can anyone tell me what the pink/orange circular egg-like things are? (Prominent in top picture) I thought those would be the developing fry. Are they just the fishes' organs?


Yes those are the developing fry. They are not ready yet though. He gravid spot will be pretty dark, almost black, prior to birth.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I wouldn't move her. It's likely to stress her out and you don't want that too close to labor. 3-6 days ago would have been prime time to move her.


----------

